

Ask HN: Since when Google started showing how many times you have visted a page? - swapsmagic

You've visited this page 2 times. Last visit: 3/25/12<p>Just notice below one of the search result.
======
dmlorenzetti
I haven't seen this, and don't see it when I search for pages I visit
frequently.

Maybe it's some Google+ thing, or some other "feature" of a Google service you
use?

Personally I would find it creepy and/or an invasion of privacy.

------
jojopotato
I feel like I've been seeing this for a while, a couple of months I think (TBH
I am not very sure). It's been nice to see be able to skip to the result I
used before.

------
staunch
I think I've been seeing that for more than a year. Maybe not, but definitely
quite a while.

------
epikur
At least a couple months. Do you have history (google.com/history) turned on?

~~~
swapsmagic
Yes i have it enabled. And i can see it has details of all those pages which i
have visited and when i have visited.

------
dirkdeman
I don't see it, maybe it's location related?

